# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  Δορυφορικό Internet μέσω εταιρείας Forthnet - Πρόβλημα με port-forwarding

## nestoras

Θέλω να συνδέσω καταγραφικό και να παρακολουθώ απομακρυσμένα κάμερες σε σημείο το οποίο έχει σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ μέσω δορυφόρου. Πάροχος είναι η Forthnet.
Ο εξοπλισμός της forthnet υπήρχε ήδη και το σημείο έχει ίντερνετ κανονικά. Από ότι κατάλαβα ο εξοπλισμός που δίνουν λειτουργεί σε bridge mode (παίρνει το RF σήμα και βγάζει απλά ένα ethernet). Ο υπολογιστής που είναι συνδεδεμένος πάνω παίρνει πραγματική IP και η συσκευή της forthnet από ότι μου είπαν στην τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση δεν επιδέχεται ρυθμίσεις από τον χρήστη (γι'αυτό και ανέφερα ότι δουλέυει transparent σαν bridge).

Για να μπορέσω ταυτόχρονα να έχω το καταγραφικό στο internet αλλά και δίκτυο για άλλους υπολογιστές έβαλα ένα mikrotik 750gl αφού το παραμετροποίησα πρώτα για port forward και το δοκίμασα αλλού για να δω ότι δουλεύει σωστά. Έκανα και τις αντίστοιχες ρυθμίσεις στο καταγραφικό και το δοκίμασα πριν πάω να το δοκιμάσω στο δορυφορικό ίντερνετ (έχω συνδέσει πάνω από 50 καταγραφικά στο ίντερνετ).

Σύνδεσα το mikrotik, έβαλα καταγραφικό και υπολογιστή πάνω και με τρίτο υπολογιστή μέσω 3G έκανα τις δοκιμές.
Όπως περιγράφω και στο θέμα, δεν είχα πρόσβαση με τίποτα στο καταγραφικό (κι όχι μόνο στο καταγραφικό αλλά ούτε και στο mikrotik). Επικοινώνησα με τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη:
 "Κανονικά δεν υποστήριζουμε τέτοια θέματα, θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει και είναι ευθύνη του εκάστοτε τεχνικού να το κάνει να παίξει"

Ωραία, σκέφτηκα, αφού τους ρώτησα αν υπάρχει κάποιο firewall από την πλευρά τους που δεν αφήνει εισερχόμενες συνδέσεις και με επιβεβαίωσε πως ΔΕΝ υπάρχει σκέφτηκα μπας κι έκανα καμιά βλακεία με το mikrotik. Επόμενο βήμα ήταν να τα βγάλω όλα από πάνω και να συνδέσω στο δορυφόρο απευθείας το καταγραφικό (hikvision). Μετά από λίγο, πήρε την πραγματική IP και όλα τα συναφή (gateway, dns, subnet) έκανα τον έλεγχο συνδεσιμότητας που έχει το καταγραφικό και μου το έβγαλε "ΟΚ". Μάλιστα τη συνδεσιμότητα στο ιντερνετ την επιβεβαίωσα και από την ανανέωση του dynamic dns. Προσπάθησα να συνδεθώ απευθείας στην πραγματική IP και όπως ήταν αναμενόμενο δε μπήκε! Δοκίμασα κι από ένα smartphone αλλά τα ίδια. Όπα λέω, κάτι δεν πάει καλά...

Ξαναπαίρνω στην τηλεφωνική εξυπηρέτηση (σε άλλον τώρα) και του εξηγώ πάλι το πρόβλημα μου... Περιμένω στην αναμονή για αρκετή ώρα μέχρι να το ελέγξουν από εκεί και μετά η ίδια απάντηση:
"Θα έπρεπε να δουλεύει, είναι θέμα του τεχνικού που είναι εκεί" και κλείνουμε πάλι. Ξαναρωτησα αν υπάρχει καποιο firewall και πάλι μου επιβεβαιώνουν πως όχι.

Επόμενη δοκιμή... Λέω θα φταίει το καταγραφικό. Συνδέω τον υπολογιστή μου πάνω στο δορυφόρο, παίρνω την πραγματική IP (δυστυχώς δεν είχα μαζί μου κάποιο linux) και σηκώνω πρόχειρα έναν δοκιμάσμενο webserver (mongoose). Ανοίγω firewall κτλ και ξαναδοκιμάζω (windows 7). Τα ίδια και πάλι. Τίποτα! Δοκιμάζω τον δεύτερο υπολογιστή (windows XP), πάλι τα ίδια...

Ξαναπαίρνω τηλέφωνο στην υποστήριξη και τους εξηγώ όλα όσα έχω κάνει μέχρι στιγμής και δε δουλεύει ακόμη. Μάλιστα αυτή τη φορά είδαν ότι δεν ήμουν καν συνδεδεμένος στο internet ενώ τους έλεγα ότι αυτή τη στιγμή κάνω μια τυχαία αναζήτηση στο google και βλέπω αποτελέσματα... Περιμένω πάλι στην αναμονή και μετά από λίγο το ίδιο παραμύθι... "Είναι θέμα του τεχνικού να το ρυθμίσει σωστά για να παίξει". Ξανά η ερώτηση μήπως με κόβεται εσείς, πάλι η ίδια αρνητική απάντηση.

Επόμενο βήμα. Λέω μπας και είναι το 3G μου που με κόβει; Ας συνδεθώ από κάπου αλλού για να δω τι γίνεται. Μπαίνω σε server με πραγματική IP μέσω του 3G, και μέσω του server προσπαθώ να συνδεθώ στο δορυφορικό (δοκίμασα, καταγραφικό, web server και mikrotik). Πάλι τα ίδια εννοείται... ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!

Ξαναπαίρνω τηλ. στην υποστήριξη. Τα ξαναλέω όλα στα γρήγορα, περιμένω, παίρνω την ίδια κλισέ απάντηση ότι φταίω εγώ που δεν δουλεύει ενώ θα έπρεπε. Του ζήτησα να μιλήσω με κάποιον τεχνικό αν είναι δυνατόν για να ρωτήσω κάποιες λεπτομέρειες (ανέφερα τη λέξη proxy και μου απάντησαν ότι δεν ήξεραν τι είναι αυτό). Στον ΟΤΕ τουλάχιστον έχει τσακάλια στις βλάβες και έβγαλα αρκετές φορές την άκρη με τη βοήθειά τους γιατί στην υποστήριξη δεν ήξεραν τίποτα. Αυτό που πέτυχα ήταν να τους δώσω το τηλέφωνό μου και να μου υποσχεθούν ότι θα με καλέσει ο τεχνικός για να δούμε αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι.

Νομίζω ότι μου διαφεύγει ένα ακόμη τηλεφώνημα με παρόμοια κατάληξη...

Το ερώτημα λοιπόν που μου έχω είναι αν το έχει κάνει ποτέ αυτό κανείς και να δούλεψε. Κι αν ναι, είναι κάτι που μου διαφεύγει ή είναι κάτι που του το ρύθμισαν από την Forthnet;

Ψάχνωντας στο διαδίκτυο κάπου βρήκα ένα post ότι αν δεν έχεις static IP δε μπορείς να συνδεθείς απομακρυσμένα. Α, ναι, αυτό ήταν και το τηλεφώνημα που μου διέφυγε... Πήρα να τους ρωτήσω αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο... Δεν ήξεραν να μου απαντήσουν και αυτό που είπαν είναι ότι δεν έχει σημασία κάτι κάνω λάθος στις ρυθμίσεις του εξοπλισμού μου...

Κάθε βοήθεια και πρόταση δεκτή!!

----------


## leosedf

To πιο πιθανό είναι ρυθμίσεις στο mikrotik όπως λέει και η forthnet δεν φαίνεται να είναι απο αυτούς.
Αρχικά πες μας τι έχεις κάνει στο mikrotik. Έχεις κάνει κάποιο bridge και πέταξες όλα τα interface μέσα? (lan πόρτες σε αυτό).?
Έχεις βάλει κάποιο dchp client μέσα στο mikrotik?

----------


## nestoras

> To πιο πιθανό είναι ρυθμίσεις στο mikrotik όπως λέει και η forthnet δεν φαίνεται να είναι απο αυτούς.
> Αρχικά πες μας τι έχεις κάνει στο mikrotik. Έχεις κάνει κάποιο bridge και πέταξες όλα τα interface μέσα? (lan πόρτες σε αυτό).?
> Έχεις βάλει κάποιο dchp client μέσα στο mikrotik?



Αν ξαναδιαβάσεις προσεκτικά θα δεις ότι δοκίμασα το σετάρισμα στο μικροτικ πριν πάω από εκεί και όλα δούλευαν μια χαρά.
dhclient στη wan και dhcp server στις 1,2,3,4. Μια χαρά είχα δίκτυο και internet από μέσα και μια χαρά δούλευε και το port forward στο σπίτι μου.

Επίσης, το ξύλωσα εντελώς και έβαλα μόνο το καταγραφικό απευθείας στη συσκευή που δίνουν και όντως πήρε την πραγματική IP και τα συναφή αλλά πάλι δεν έμπαινε!

----------


## leosedf

Κάντα όλα bridged χωρίς dchp αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς θα πάρει από forthnet και δοκίμασε.

----------


## nestoras

> Κάντα όλα bridged χωρίς dchp αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς θα πάρει από forthnet και δοκίμασε.







> Επόμενο βήμα ήταν να τα βγάλω όλα από πάνω και *να συνδέσω στο δορυφόρο  απευθείας το καταγραφικό* (hikvision). Μετά από λίγο, πήρε την πραγματική  IP και όλα τα συναφή (gateway, dns, subnet) έκανα τον έλεγχο  συνδεσιμότητας που έχει το καταγραφικό και μου το έβγαλε "ΟΚ". Μάλιστα  τη συνδεσιμότητα στο ιντερνετ την επιβεβαίωσα και από την ανανέωση του  dynamic dns. Προσπάθησα να συνδεθώ απευθείας στην πραγματική IP και όπως  ήταν αναμενόμενο δε μπήκε! Δοκίμασα κι από ένα smartphone αλλά τα ίδια.



Δεν δούλεψε προφανώς ούτε κι έτσι, ποιο το νόημα να γυρίσω το μικροτικ σε bridge mode;

----------


## nestoras

Ενημερωτικά, αύριο λέω να πάω και να ξεδιαλύνω κάθε απορία μου.
Σκέφτομαι να πάω με έναν υπολογιστή linux και να κάνω ένα tcpdump σε promiscuous mode για να επιβεβαιώσω ότι τελικά όντως δε φτάνει κανένα πακέτο στην κάρτα μου. Θα δοκιμάσω να κάνω ping, ssh και να συδεθώ σε web server.

Επειδή, είμαι σχεδόν πεπεισμένος ότι πάλι δε θα δω τίποτα, θα ήθελα να μου πείτε καμιά γνώμη για το πως να προχωρήσω το θέμα. Είχε κανείς παρόμοια εμπειρία; Από την τηλ. εξυπηρέτηση μου φάνηκαν ανένδοτοι ότι είναι δικό τους το ζήτημα. Πώς θα μπορέσω να αποδείξω το αντίθετο (αφού επιβεβαιωθώ για αυτό αύριο);

Και μάλιστα πριν κάνω οποιαδήποτε δοκιμή με το linux, θα ξανασυνδέσω το καταγραφικό μπας κι ως δια μαγείας έχει διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα!

----------


## leosedf

Από τη στιγμή που λειτουργεί το μηχάνημα σκέτο πάει να πει ότι δεν έχουν καμία σχέση αυτοί.

----------


## nestoras

> Από τη στιγμή που λειτουργεί το μηχάνημα σκέτο πάει να πει ότι δεν έχουν καμία σχέση αυτοί.



Τι εννοείς λειτουργεί το μηχάνημα σκέτο;
Ποιο μηχάνημα εννοείς;

Με ότι κι αν δοκίμασα, είχα internet (και με υπολογιστή και με mikrotik και με καταγραφικό). Αλλά δεν είχα σε κανένα από αυτά τη δυνατότητα εισερχόμενης σύνδεσης μέσω διαδικτύου.

Πως είναι αν βάλεις μια απλή κάρτα για 3G και αν δεν σου ορίσουν τη σύνδεση σαν vpn (αλλάζεις μετά το APN) δε μπορείς να έχεις πρόσβαση απ'έξω. Ε, κάτι τέτοιο (ή παρόμοιο) νομίζω πως συμβαίνει και σε εμένα...

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Δοκίμασε να βάλεις ένα port μεγαλύτερο από 50000 
Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχουν κλειδώσει τα port κάτω από το 38000
Στον υπολογιστή που έχει εκεί βάλε ένα teamveawer ή το ammyy να δεις αυτά παίζουν ?

ξεκίνα από το πιο απλό
ping στη στατική διεύθυνση κάνεις?

Αν βάλεις ενα υπολογιστή με windows 7 profesional και ενεργοποιήσεις το remote τον βλέπεις ?

----------


## nestoras

> Δοκίμασε να βάλεις ένα port μεγαλύτερο από 50000
> Το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχουν κλειδώσει τα port κάτω από το 38000



Αν συμβαίνει κάτι τέτοιο θα με σώσεις!
Δεν δοκίμασα port πάνω από 8080 είναι η αλήθεια και ο λόγος
που δεν το έκανα (αν και θα μπορούσα να το'χα κάνει) είναι επειδή μου επιβεβαίωσαν 5 φορές στην υποστήριξη ότι δεν έχουν
καθόλου firewall. Μάλιστα τους ρώτησα αν κόβουν ή αν αφήνουν μόνο κάποια συγκεκριμένα ports και η απάντηση ήταν σαφέστατη:
"Δεν κόβουμε τίποτα, είναι δικό σας το πρόβλημα". Δεν μπόρεσα να πάω σήμερα εξαιτίας άλλων υποχρεώσεων αλλά δε θα χάσω τίποτα να δοκιμάσω μόλις πάω.
Και το 38000 που μπορεί να κολλάει; Σου έχει τύχει κάτι παρόμοιο, τα ports αλλάζουν "κατηγορία" στο 1024 και στο 49000 και είμαι σίγουρος ότι κάποιος από τα 5 διαφορετικά άτομα που μίλησα θα ήξερε να μου απαντήσει.





> Στον υπολογιστή που έχει εκεί βάλε ένα teamveawer ή το ammyy να δεις αυτά παίζουν ?



Το teamviewer είναι "server based" και γι'αυτό το λόγο δουλεύει κανονικά (ο client δε συνδέεται άμεσα στον υπολογιστή σου αλλά μέσω tunnel που "σηκώνεται" όταν θα ανοίξεις το πρόγραμμα. Για να δέχεσαι συνδέσεις απευθείας στην IP σου θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιήσεις αυτή την επιλογή στις ρυθμίσεις του teamviewer. Το ammy δεν το γνωρίζω αλλά φαντάζομαι ότι θα είναι παρόμοια φάση.
Εξάλλου, θεωρώ πιο αξιόπιστα δοκιμασμένα από εμένα προγράμματα για τέτοιες δοκιμές (mongoose web server, netcat, sshd κτλ).





> ξεκίνα από το πιο απλό
> ping στη στατική διεύθυνση κάνεις?



Το θεώρησα αυτονόητο και γι'αυτό ούτε καν το ανέφερα. Το πρώτο πράγμα που έκανα ήταν να προσπαθήσω να κάνω ping. Μάλιστα, έβαλα και το timeout στα 5sec για να είμαι σίγουρος.





> Αν βάλεις ενα υπολογιστή με windows 7 profesional και ενεργοποιήσεις το remote τον βλέπεις ?



Όπως ανέφερα και πιο πάνω, χρησιμοποιώ πιο αξιόπιστα εργαλεία για να είμαι σίγουρος. Με το firewall των windows 7 δε νομίζω ότι κανείς ποτέ είναι σίγουρος ότι δουλεύει σωστά. Για παράδειγμα, πριν λίγο καιρό, εκεί που ένα καταγραφικό μου έπαιζε σε εσωτερικό δίκτυο με client υπολογιστή με win7, κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησε να παίζει χωρίς λόγο. Μόλις πήγα από εκεί και άνοιξα με το χέρι τα ports στα windows7 άρχισε να δουλεύει και πάλι κανονικά. Μάλλον το firewall πήρε πρωτοβουλία από μόνο του...  :Biggrin: 

Όταν είχα πάει δεν είχα μαζί μου υπολογιστή με linux και γι'αυτό δεν μπόρεσα να είμαι 100% σίγουρος για τις δοκιμές μου. Μόλις ξαναπάω, αν το tcpdump δεν "πιάσει" τίποτα τότε θα πρέπει να βρω άλλους τρόπους να κινηθώ.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Μου είχε τύχει και είχαν κλειδώσει τα πορτ
Βασικά έβαλα το 50194 -50196 και μου έπαιξε.
Τα άτομα που απαντάνε στα τηλέφωνα έχουν μια λίστα από ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις Μπορεί και να μην έχουν ιδέα τι είναι ο υπολογιστής
Τα έχουν εκπαιδεύσει να απαντάνε σε συγκεκριμένα πράγματα
αν δεν ξέρουν ρωτάνε τον προϊστάμενο και αν δεν βαριούνται θα σου βρουν τι μπορεί να φταίει
το πιο πιθανό είναι να έχουν ξεχάσει κάτι να τσεκάρουν και παιδεύεσαι εσύ
Παλιά θυμάμαι στις συνδέσεις του ΟΤΕ για να επικοινωνήσει το remote toy windows έπρεπε να μπεις στη διαχείριση της σύνδεσης και να βγάλει τη προστασία μέσω της ιστοσελίδα. Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν το έχουν κόψει γιατί έχω πολύ καιρό να κάνω σύνδεση μέσω ΟΤΕ.
το δικό μου καταγραφικό χρησιμοποιεί το 34564 για σύνδεση και το 8080 για τον explorer για το 3G δεν θυμάμαι.

----------


## nestoras

> Ψάχνωντας στο διαδίκτυο κάπου βρήκα ένα post ότι αν δεν έχεις static IP δε μπορείς να συνδεθείς απομακρυσμένα. Α, ναι, αυτό ήταν και το τηλεφώνημα που μου διέφυγε... Πήρα να τους ρωτήσω αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο... *Δεν ήξεραν να μου απαντήσουν και αυτό που είπαν είναι ότι δεν έχει σημασία κάτι κάνω λάθος στις ρυθμίσεις του εξοπλισμού μου...*
> 
> Κάθε βοήθεια και πρόταση δεκτή!!



Σήμερα μετά από αρκετές ημέρες πήγα από το σημείο της εγκατάστασης για να κάνω τις δοκιμές που είχα αναφέρει σε προηγούμενο post (tcpdump κτλ). Με το που πήγα, ο ιδιοκτήτης με ενημέρωσε ότι τους πήραν από τη forthnet τηλέφωνο και τους είπανε ότι έχουν "static IP" και να κοιτάξουμε να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα που προκαλείται από εμάς (τους εγκαταστάτες).

Σήμερα δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μου ξεφύγει κάτι! Πήγα με δύο υπολογιστές. Ο ένας με linux, τον οποίο συνέδεσα στο "δορυφόρο" απευθείας και ο άλλος με windows και ίντερνετ μέσω 3G, τον οποίο χρησιμοποίησα για να συνδεθώ απομακρύσμενα σε άλλον freebsd server με πραγματική IP και χωρίς αμφιβολίες ότι μπορεί να μου κόβουν "ports" για τις δοκιμές.

Ξεκινάω τις δοκιμές. Το πρώτο πράγμα που παρατηρώ είναι ότι βάζοντας τον έναν υπολογιστή στο δορυφόρο παίρνω την "Α" IP και βάζοντας τον άλλο υπολογιστή παίρνω την "Β" IP. Δεν ξεκινήσαμε καλά. Μόλις με είχαν επιβεβαιώσει για την "static"... Εν πάσει περιπτώσει, θα κάνω τις δοκιμές που ήθελα για να είμαι σίγουρος.

Στήσιμο-->
Υπολογιστής με linux: κονσόλα να τρέχει "tcpdump -qn"  (το interface σε promiscuous mode για να βλέπει τα "πάντα"). 

Freebsd: ping και telnet σε διάφορα ports του linux μηχανήματος

Δοκιμές-->
ping από linux σε bsd επιτυχέςping από bsd σε linux ανεπιτυχέςtelnet από το μηχάνημα bsd στο μηχάνημα linux στα ports 80,8000,18000,28000,38000,48000,58000,63000 ΟΛΑ ΑΠΕΤΥΧΑΝ 

Ούτε ένα πακέτο δεν εμφανίστηκε στο dump (πέρα από κάποια τοπικά arps).

Για να μην τα πολυλογώ, από εκεί και πέρα ήταν θέμα χρόνου να καταφέρω να πείσω την "υποστήριξη" ότι είναι δικό τους φταίξιμο. Μάλιστα, έπεσα σε ένα ευγενικό παληκάρι που ήταν και ο μοναδικός που μου επιβεβαίωσε (αφού το έψαξε για λίγη ώρα) ότι ΔΕΝ έχουμε static IP αλλά δυναμική κι ότι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα που δεν βλέπω τίποτα. Το μπέρδεμα έγινε από την αρχή επειδή ο πελάτης μου το πρώτο πράγμα που ρώτησε όταν πήγε να κάνει τα συμβόλαια ήταν αν θα μπορεί να βλέπει τις κάμερες απομακρυσμένα και του επιβεβαίωσαν πως θα μπορεί.

Με μια χρέωση 8,9€ επιπλέον (το μήνα) θα υπάρχει static IP από τις επόμενες μέρες. Ελπίζω να ενημερωθούν και οι "υποστηρικτές" για το θέμα ώστε να μη χρειαστεί να τρέχουν κι άλλοι χωρίς λόγο.

----------


## viormax

Τί έγινε με αυτό το θέμα εν τέλει? Λύθηκε?
Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Η Forthnet στουρθοκαμηλίζει η Tooway λεει αν θέλετε πρόγραμμα με ανοιχτές πόρτες μόνο 77Ε το μήνα :W00t: .
Κάθε ενημέρωση και πληροφορία θα ήταν σημαντική.

----------


## nestoras

> Τί έγινε με αυτό το θέμα εν τέλει? Λύθηκε?
> Έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα. Η Forthnet στουρθοκαμηλίζει η Tooway λεει αν θέλετε πρόγραμμα με ανοιχτές πόρτες μόνο 77Ε το μήνα.
> Κάθε ενημέρωση και πληροφορία θα ήταν σημαντική.



Θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις static IP από τον πάροχο για να έχεις πρόσβαση απ'έξω. Η χρέωση για το δορυφορικό είναι 8,9€ επιπλέον το μήνα.

----------


## JonTikis

> Θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις static IP από τον πάροχο για να έχεις πρόσβαση απ'έξω. Η χρέωση για το δορυφορικό είναι 8,9€ επιπλέον το μήνα.



Δηλαδη αν ζητησεις static ip σου 'ξεκλειδωνει' την αμφιδρομη επικοινωνια ?????? αν ειναι ετσι τοτε ειναι εκβιασμος !!!!!!!

----------


## viormax

> Δηλαδη αν ζητησεις static ip σου 'ξεκλειδωνει' την αμφιδρομη επικοινωνια ?????? αν ειναι ετσι τοτε ειναι εκβιασμος !!!!!!!



Κάπως έτσι είναι μάλλον γιατί 2 μήνες τώρα την ίδια ip έχει άρα... 8.9 για να κάνεις το PF. Για να δούμε...
Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη για την άμεση απάντηση.

----------


## coverelectronics

Μήπως θα επρεπε να καταφύγεις στην λυση καταγραφικού με cloud για να μην εχεις μπλεξιματα με πόρτες???

----------


## picdev

αν υπάρχει ογκοχρεωση το cloud δεν σ μφαιρει. εκτός αν ανεβάζει στο Κλαούντ όταν  ζητηθει .
πάντως αυτό με την στατική πολύ περίεργο , αφού μπορείς να βάλεις ddns για πιο λογο να σου μπλοκάρουν τις πορτες

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## coverelectronics

Νομιζω οτι παιζεται ενα παιχνιδι παρομοιο με το vpn στα 3g. Αναφερθηκα στη μεθοδο cloud γιατι αντι να συνδεεσαι απευθειας πανω στο καταγραφικο σου, στην ουσια ολοι (εσυ και το καταγραφικο δλδ) συνδεονται στο cloud και απλα ο cloud server καθοριζει την κινηση των δεδομενων μεταξυ σας...Δεν νομιζω με το δορυφορικο να εχεις ογκοχρεωση παντως, απ οτι θυμαμαι.

----------


## nestoras

> αν υπάρχει ογκοχρεωση το cloud δεν σ μφαιρει. εκτός αν ανεβάζει στο Κλαούντ όταν  ζητηθει .
> πάντως αυτό με την στατική πολύ περίεργο , αφού μπορείς να βάλεις ddns για πιο λογο να σου μπλοκάρουν τις πορτες
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2



Ποιο ddns, εδώ "χτυπούσα" απευθείας την IP και δεν εμφανιζόταν ούτε μισό πακέτο...
Όπως κι ο Χρήστος, κι εγώ νομίζω ότι παίζει κάτι παρόμοιο με το vpn στα 3g. Statefull firewall στον πάροχο επειδή τους βολεύει και έχουν το κεφάλι τους ήσυχο...

----------


## picdev

τι γινεται στο 3g?? δώστε καμια πληροφορία γιατί έβλεπα Κάτι ρουτερ με καρτες σιμ αλλά που να παει το μυαλό μου οτι δεν δουλεύει. προφανώς το κανουν για λόγους ασφαλείας αφού τα κινητά δεν έχουν. firewall ενω τα ρουτερ  στο σπίτι μας εχουν

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## nestoras

> τι γινεται στο 3g?? δώστε καμια πληροφορία γιατί έβλεπα Κάτι ρουτερ με καρτες σιμ αλλά που να παει το μυαλό μου οτι δεν δουλεύει. προφανώς το κανουν για λόγους ασφαλείας αφού τα κινητά δεν έχουν. firewall ενω τα ρουτερ  στο σπίτι μας εχουν



Δεν επιτρέπουν τις εισερχόμενες συνδέσεις στον τελικό πελάτη. Για να επιτύχεις κάτι τέτοιο θα πρέπει να τους ζητήσεις ότι θέλεις να έχεις απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση, μετά θα σου ενεργοποιήσουν την πρόσβαση και μετά θα πρέπει να αλλάξεις τις ρυθμίσεις APN (στην COSMOTE είναι vpn-internet).

Νομίζω πως ούτε στο κινητό παίζει απομακρυσμένη πρόσβαση. Δοκίμασες να "σηκώσεις" κάποιον server και να συνδεθείς απομακρυσμένα μέσω internet στο τηλεφωνό σου; Μιλάμε για stand alone server κι όχι για υπηρεσία που πρώτα θα συνδεθείς εσύ κάπου και μετά θα σε βρούνε από εκεί (πχ teamviewer).

----------

